# has anyone used the Rockwell "Blade Runner" ?



## phinds

Just saw a TV ad for the Rockwell "Blade Runner" and wondered if anyone here has used one and if so with what results?

Seems to me like something I could get some good use from but I'm always a little leery of those "as seen on TV" type gadgets.

Thanks for any help,

Paul


----------



## woodnthings

*Blade runner Video*

For those like me who wasn't quite sure what it was, but I had seen the same ads on TV. It's essentially a saber saw mounted upside down in a table. AFAICT You won't get very "straight' cuts with a 1/4" wide blade JMO. Maybe for someone with no other tools and limited projects, a crafter maybe. I think it's over promoted personally.  bill

https://www.rockwellbladerunner.com/default.aspx


----------



## H. A. S.

I watched the video, and wasn't very impressed. Make a nice Christmas present for the hobbyist, though.

Save your money and get a bandsaw, more versatile, and you can make any cut you want.

The blades are cheaper for that machine.


----------



## phinds

Yeah, I realize it's just an upside down saber saw w/ a table, but what I was looking at was the ability to cut almost (but not quite) as free-form as a saber saw which a band saw WON'T do --- think of making a shallow "S" shaped crosscut in a long plank; you just can't do that w/ a band saw (but you can w/ a scroll saw, of course).

The other thing is that I am utterly useless when it comes to using a saber saw. One hand on the plank and one on the board just doesn't work well for me, and even when I clamp the plank, I just can't seem to master the one-handed control of the saber saw. I figure w/ a table and both hands on the plank, I have some chance of actually making the cut I'm trying to make.

I agree that it's an over hyped "wonder tool" that is overpromoted but for a klutz like me it might be helpful. 

I was just wondering if anyone has actually USED one of them.

Paul


----------



## AlWood

phinds said:


> Just saw a TV ad for the Rockwell "Blade Runner" and wondered if anyone here has used one and if so with what results?
> 
> Seems to me like something I could get some good use from but I'm always a little leery of those "as seen on TV" type gadgets.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Paul


Paul, those guys have the idea stalen from me ...:laughing: About 14 years ago, having only hand tools at the moment, I bought a cheap saber-kind saw, and attached it to a piece of ply from below to do straight cuts (with improvised fence) and free-hand cats. The result was mostly a desaster: it was OK to cut through 1/4" ply (seldomly up to 1/2"), but no way you could make a more or less decent job for 3/4", especially with hard wood. The blade would bent in completely uncontrollable way, get stuck in the kerf or worse, get broken, and anyway the cut shape would be awful regardless.


----------



## thehunter

i would save your money


----------



## dribron

It's funny.. when ever something new comes out ppl come out of the wood work knocking it down before even trying it out. Why? Because it is not a 5000.00 table saw? I am not saying that it will replace a good banmd saw or table saw. It wont, no way. Still within certain limits it is a handy tool that is not much more than I have spent on jig saws in the past.
I don't know maybe I am just not rich enough for this club.....:cool2:


----------



## toollovingschultz

dribron said:


> It's funny.. when ever something new comes out ppl come out of the wood work knocking it down before even trying it out. Why? Because it is not a 5000.00 table saw? I am not saying that it will replace a good banmd saw or table saw. It wont, no way. Still within certain limits it is a handy tool that is not much more than I have spent on jig saws in the past.
> I don't know maybe I am just not rich enough for this club.....:cool2:


 
Very well put. unless you try something you can't really see how it works. Portability goes a long way. Some say you can't replace your table saw with a track saw I have for my trim and cabinet install busines and it is much safer. I can see where This tool has its place especially for the diy guys. You can't close your eyes to new Ideas or yu limit yourself. I have sold 2 table saws replaced with my eurekazone system. Ask me 2 years ago if that would happen I would probably say no way. Rockwell makes some good tools I have a rockwell sonicrafter and am very happy it works right along with the fein multimaster .


----------



## GeorgeC

dribron said:


> It's funny.. when ever something new comes out ppl come out of the wood work knocking it down before even trying it out. Why? Because it is not a 5000.00 table saw? I am not saying that it will replace a good banmd saw or table saw. It wont, no way. Still within certain limits it is a handy tool that is not much more than I have spent on jig saws in the past.
> I don't know maybe I am just not rich enough for this club.....:cool2:


I had the same thoughts. We have several people knocking the tool, but not one has ever used one.

I agree that it does not seen like any thing I would want, but I would at least like to see one in person or even try it before going too far in defaming it.

George


----------



## jstange2

Reviews aren't so good. It's hard to get down to a 3.4 on amazon.
http://woodworking.about.com/b/2010/09/25/rockwell-bladerunner-rk7320-review.htm
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Rockwell RK7321 BladeRunner with Wall Mount


----------



## kb2tha

I too saw the infomercial and was interested to the point of checking out reviews. Wanted 1 or 2 for middle school student use. May be ok for that but the reviews did not leave me with a good feeling about them.

Don't make the mistake of confusing new Rockwell tool quality with vintage Rockwell quality. I'll take old iron any day over what is being sold today.
Ken


----------



## jalcorn

*Rockwell Saw*

I am A cabinet maker, about 30 years at it. ordered the Rockwell saw as seen on tv A good jig saw will almost cost that much.I have all the saws from panel saw to miter to table radial. Saw has a 30 day Return and a good warranity. will let you know how it go's


----------



## Gene Howe

I was in a Rockler the other day and they had one on display. Took a long look at it. It appears to be fairly robust and well put together. I didn't run it, though. 
I couldn't think of anything I'd use it for. It wouldn't give me any options for cuts that my present tools couldn't do. 
I'm sure it would be useful for someone.


----------



## Opalgemstone

*Blade runner saw*



phinds said:


> Just saw a TV ad for the Rockwell "Blade Runner" and wondered if anyone here has used one and if so with what results?
> 
> Seems to me like something I could get some good use from but I'm always a little leery of those "as seen on TV" type gadgets.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Paul


I purchased the Rockwell "Blade Runner" and initially was very pleased with it. However, after using it for a month or so, I discovered the cuts are not accurate from end to end. The miter gauge is loose which throws off the cut. I have tightened it down as much as possible but it didn't make any difference. 
The saw does not cut the thicker material all that well either. The wood bounces and you have to hold it down REALLY tight with your hands. This is even with the presser foot down and the arm tightened. 
The videos make the saw look and work much better than it does.


----------



## Richard1941

Just gought one at Menards on sale.
Used it several times. It works great.


----------



## Handy Wendy

I have one, I like it. It has limitations. Best for short, precise pieces, and doesn't cut very deep. It's been my handy go-to for my kitchen remodel.


----------



## Huxleywood

I have been wondering since this came out when Louis Iturra was going to sue them. A bandsaw blade and this, well "attempt" at a saw are probably close enough not to be allowed to share the same name.


----------



## GeorgeC

dribron said:


> It's funny.. when ever something new comes out ppl come out of the wood work knocking it down before even trying it out. Why? Because it is not a 5000.00 table saw? I am not saying that it will replace a good banmd saw or table saw. It wont, no way. Still within certain limits it is a handy tool that is not much more than I have spent on jig saws in the past.
> I don't know maybe I am just not rich enough for this club.....:cool2:


You are putting words into other peoples mouths. They are not "knocking" this "new" tool just because it is new. It has nothing to do with money.

The basic concept just does not work if the user is at all interested in accuracy or neatness.

George


----------



## GeorgeC

This thread is getting interesting. We have several first time posters coming out of the woodwork giving praise for this tool.

I saw one yesterday at Lowes. Saw nothing about it that would interest me unless the "inventor" had figured out a way to keep a small, one end supported blade from deviating in it's cut.

George


----------



## Pirate

GeorgeC said:


> This thread is getting interesting. We have several first time posters coming out of the woodwork giving praise for this tool.
> George


I might be able to see, where first time woodworkers, might give praise to the tool, not having used quality tools. 

A good jig saw will serve someone much better. Clamp it in a vise if you want the blade pointing up. I used a jig saw many moons ago, upside down, to make some bird houses. For that, the jig saw worked ok.
If you want to get fancy, mount the jigsaw upside down, and make a set of overhead guides for the blade. If the Blade Runner's hold down, had a set of guides, I think it would be a much better design.


----------



## Mrbdirect

*Blade Runner Warning*

At age 70 I needed to retire, downsize my 5 bedroom home to a 36’ Toy-Hauler RV and my 2 car garage(shop) to a 16’ cargo van. That meant replacing older bigger tools with small more versatile tools. This was my first (and last) attempt to do that on the Internet. 

Buying the Blade Runner, to put it bluntly, was a big mistake. The problem was the guide. (1) The manufacturer “punched out” its chassis, instead of using forged material. (2) There are only two blade rollers instead of three. (3) The adjustments are too little, and for the most part in the wrong places. All this resulted in a “cosmetic” and dangerous guide that never stayed adjusted. 

My old jig saw is more precise and it’s definitely no match for the mini-band saw I’ve since bought. You would think the above would make one mad. No! :no: But the following did.

After emailing the distributor for authorization to return it and boxing it back up, I was reminded of the famous words, “Read the fine print.” :bangin: Original cost shipped to me: $193.00. Cost of returning it was; original shipping; my shipping cost; insurance; and a whopping 20% restocking charge. Total $109.56. You do the math. Now, that made me mad! :furious:

I have no one to blame but myself, but I am left with the piece of mind that I do not a poorly engineered and potentially dangerous machine in my new shop. If this commentary saves just one person a hand, fingers, or even nothing more than a hundred bucks, then writing it has been worth the time.

Thanks


----------



## joesbucketorust

Ouch, that's an expensive lesson to learn. Thanks for sharing your tool review with us.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Mrbdirect said:


> At age 70 I needed to retire, downsize my 5 bedroom home to a 36’ Toy-Hauler RV and my 2 car garage(shop) to a 16’ cargo van. That meant replacing older bigger tools with small more versatile tools. This was my first (and last) attempt to do that on the Internet.
> 
> Buying the Blade Runner, to put it bluntly, was a big mistake. The problem was the guide. (1) The manufacturer “punched out” its chassis, instead of using forged material. (2) There are only two blade rollers instead of three. (3) The adjustments are too little, and for the most part in the wrong places. All this resulted in a “cosmetic” and dangerous guide that never stayed adjusted.
> 
> My old jig saw is more precise and it’s definitely no match for the mini-band saw I’ve since bought. You would think the above would make one mad. No! :no: But the following did.
> 
> After emailing the distributor for authorization to return it and boxing it back up, I was reminded of the famous words, “Read the fine print.” :bangin: Original cost shipped to me: $193.00. Cost of returning it was; original shipping; my shipping cost; insurance; and a whopping 20% restocking charge. Total $109.56. You do the math. Now, that made me mad! :furious:
> 
> I have no one to blame but myself, but I am left with the piece of mind that I do not a poorly engineered and potentially dangerous machine in my new shop. If this commentary saves just one person a hand, fingers, or even nothing more than a hundred bucks, then writing it has been worth the time.
> 
> Thanks


**********************************************
This brings up one question. Was the fine print available to you before purchase? To be specific, before you paid the $193.00.


----------



## MickM

I also have to do a major step down in shop and tools (medical reasons) and am curious what mini bandsaw you found? I'm looking at the Rikon 10-300or10-305 (don't know the difference?) if anybody has any feedback.


----------



## Mrbdirect

*Blade Runner Warning (con't)*

After mentioning that the "fine print" was only available on the packing list the supplier said they "would be refunding" the entire amount." We'll wait and see! This would be a good saw, if they'd just re-engineer the guide. 

I also am looking for a small band saw that's in the $200 price range with blades that are not half the price of the saw. 

Found a 4" table saw but it seems to be made out of gold or some other precious metal. When you total up the options (which should be included), like a fence and guide, it's about what I paid down on my first Piper Cub. 

Right now I'm glad I have a lot of small (muscle powered) hand tools.


----------



## herbk

I have recently purchased the Blade Runner. Yes it is a saber saw mounted upside down w/table. The saw will not replace a good table saw or scroll saw, but for most home projects or a crafter it is easy to handle. I like mine , I know it's a$100.00 tool so you can't expect it to perform like commercial quality tools. 
You have to use it and adjust to have it work for you.


----------



## mdntrdr

Waht? :blink:


----------



## herbk

*Blade Runner*

Hi, I posted a reply on this tool about a week or so ago. At that time I hadn't really used it for a project just testing it. The first thing I did before starting a project was purchased some quality blades. The new blades made quite a difference. I see things that I need to tweak, but all in all I like the saw. Like anything else, it has it's limitations. 

Herb K


----------



## ochieng

phinds said:


> Just saw a TV ad for the Rockwell "Blade Runner" and wondered if anyone here has used one and if so with what results?
> 
> Seems to me like something I could get some good use from but I'm always a little leery of those "as seen on TV" type gadgets.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Paul


 be careful a good product does not have to always be advertised in this industry its the people who use your tools at the end of the day are your greatest advertisement


----------

